# Message d'erreur disque non éjecté correctement



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai effectué des recherches sur le web et sur ce forum, mais impossible de trouver une réponse.

Je souhaite savoir si une option existe dans la gestion des disques durs, clés... permettant de ne pas être obligé de faire "éjecter" avant de retirer un disque. 

Ca fait quand même de nombreuses années que sur PC ça ne pose plus de problème d'éjecter une clé ou un disque "sans prévenir" et que ça ne vient pas pourrir le système de fichiers. Et même à l'époque où cela pouvait poser problème, on pouvait venir désactiver le "caching" des lectures/écritures sur disque externe pour prévenir d'éventuels soucis...

Outre le fait que ça économiserait du temps, ça réglerait également le problème que j'ai en permanence quand je mets mon MBP en veille : je laisse toujours mon dd externe branché et ai systématiquement un message d'erreur à la réouverture. 

Merci d'avance pour vos infos (et désolé si la question a déjà été posée)


----------



## subsole (3 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> je laisse toujours mon dd externe branché et ai systématiquement un message d'erreur à la réouverture.
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos infos (et désolé si la question a déjà été posée)



Bonjour,
Je procède de la même façon, je laisse toujours mes DD externes branchés au Mac et je n'ai jamais ce message depuis que j'utilise Mac osX (10.2 à 10.7.4),  je n'ai pas encore testé 10.8 mais ça me parait louche.

Par contre tu as un message lorsque que tu débranches physiquement à l'arrache une clé USB/DD externe sans l'avoir démonté/ejecté proprement.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> le problème que j'ai en permanence quand je mets mon MBP en veille : je laisse toujours mon dd externe branché et ai systématiquement un message d'erreur à la réouverture.



Ca ne serait le problème classique du DDE insuffisamment alimenté en électricité ?

J'ai eu ce problème avec un disque récent acheté chez Macway l'année dernière.

Comme je ne trouvais pas de solution j'ai téléphoné à Macway...

Le coupable c'était ma pomme :rose:  :rose:

Pour "économiser" un port USB, je n'utlisais pas le câble fourni avec le disque (câble en Y) mais un autre câble, à une seule prise USB côté ordi.

J'ai mis le câble en Y et plus de problème...

Avec le câble simple, le disque s'éjectait pendant les sauvegardes Time Machine :rose:  :rose:
(avec message de colère, en rouge, et tout...)

Autre info : j'ai eu aussi ce problème sur un Macbook blanc, parce que un des deux ports USB ne fournissait plus de courant...
En revanche les données passaient toujours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> Je souhaite savoir si une option existe dans la gestion des disques durs, clés... permettant de ne pas être obligé de faire "éjecter" avant de retirer un disque.



Non, aucun moyen



pretenderep a dit:


> Ca fait quand même de nombreuses années que sur PC ça ne pose plus de problème d'éjecter une clé ou un disque "sans prévenir" et que ça ne vient pas pourrir le système de fichiers. Et même à l'époque où cela pouvait poser problème, on pouvait venir désactiver le "caching" des lectures/écritures sur disque externe pour prévenir d'éventuels soucis...



Pas du tout, la seule différence entre Windows (depuis XP, jusqu'à 2000 c'était pareil que sous Mac OS), c'est que Windows ne te prévient plus que tu vas au devant des ennuis.

Par ailleurs, laisser un Mac ordinateur alimenté par secteur se mettre en veille, c'est une aberration ! C'est la mise en veille qu'il te faut supprimer !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, aucun moyen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pour Pascal : 
* jamais eu aucun souci depuis plusieurs années avec mes disques durs sur PC (en attendant évidemment que les opérations de lecture ou d'écriture soient bien terminées...). Etant donné le côté particulièrement angoissé juridiquement des américains, je les imagine mal supprimer un message les dédouanants de responsabilité en cas de défaillance potentielle d'un périphérique...
* comme précisé dans mon message d'origine : c'est un macbook pro, il se met en veille quand je ferme le capot... l'aberration serait d'empêcher sa mise en veille même capot fermé 

Pour le message en sortie de veille, je pense en effet que c'est du à l'extinction des ports usb

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses. Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de solution...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

Et en utilisant un Hub USB qui a sa propre alimentation électrique (secteur) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> l'aberration serait d'empêcher sa mise en veille même capot fermé



Non, l'aberration c'est de fermer le capot sans l'éteindre !

Pour Windows, même les versions les plus récentes te mettent dans la barre en bas une icône pour éjecter ton disque, et lorsque tu le fais, ça te dis que tu peux l'éjecter en toute sécurité, donc non, si tu l'éjectes directement tu ne le fais pas en toute sécurité !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, l'aberration c'est de fermer le capot sans l'éteindre !
> 
> Pour Windows, même les versions les plus récentes te mettent dans la barre en bas une icône pour éjecter ton disque, et lorsque tu le fais, ça te dis que tu peux l'éjecter en toute sécurité, donc non, si tu l'éjectes directement tu ne le fais pas en toute sécurité !



Dans la série je veux avoir le dernier mot...

La question portait sur la possibilité de ne plus avoir de message d'erreur, pas sur ce que tu considères comme une aberration. La mise en veille existe, elle m'est utile et pratique (surtout sur un portable). Si tu préfères éteindre systématiquement libre à toi, mais c'est hors sujet ! (je mets des "!" en parallèle aux tiens   )

Ok pour l'icône sur windows, mais je parlais de la disparition des messages d'erreur (les fichiers n'étant plus mis en cache par défaut lors des opérations d'écriture, peu de risques si on attend correctement la fin d'éventuelles copies) !

Mon "problème" n'ayant pas de solution, le sujet (et ses suites stériles et hors sujet) peut être clôturé. Merci !

Merci aux membres qui m'ont répondu.


----------



## subsole (4 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> La mise en veille existe, elle m'est utile et pratique (surtout sur un portable).



En ce moment j'ai 2 DD et une clé USB qui sont montés (icônes sur le Finder) , je ferme le capot, le Mac passe en veille, j'ouvre et je n'ai pas de message d'erreur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2012)

pretenderep a dit:


> La mise en veille existe, elle m'est utile et pratique (surtout sur un portable).



La mise en veille existe, mais il n'existe pas encore de système d'exploitation où elle soit au point, donc il n'existe pas encore de système que la sortie de veille laisse entièrement indemne, d'où tes problèmes de messages d'erreur (qui, comme tu peux le voir en lisant le post précédent, sont bien, dans ce cas précis, une anomalie qui ne touche pas tout le monde), et donc ma réponse n'est absolument pas "hors sujet" (et de toute façon, ici, c'est moi qui décide de ce qui est ou n'est pas hors sujet, tu vois, tu n'as pas de chance, hein !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2012)

Bon, de toute façon, il veut qu'on lui réponde ce qu'il a envie d'entendre uniquement, et on a fait le tour de la question, alors &#8230;


----------

